# Locked Out! Any ideas please?



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Went to check on Patch this morning, but the key fob will not deactivate the alarm / open the doors.

Assumed the battery (on the fob) had gone, so have replaced it, but still nothing.

I checked with the local Fiat garage first, and they told me that no reprogramming would be needed.

I can get in and deactivate the alarm manually, but not sure how to then reset it, and don't want to leave it off.

Anyone had any similar problems with Ducato key fob (2008), or got any good ideas on what else might have gone wrong?

Thanks in advance,

Timotei and J9


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

FLAT BATTERY!!!

Always thought that being on hook up kept it charged............has never gone flat before...................but then again, it's never been 3 months between outings before!!!!!.............family circumstances.................

heyho!!!!

got to get out soon!!!!!!

Timotei / J9


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think with an Autotrail you have to select which batteries you are charging using your control panel. If you have a battery master fitted, it will do it automatically, worth having one fitted and not expensive, Alan.


----------

